# How to make wire trees



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello all

I am looking for information about how to make trees, or tree armatures from wire.

Does anyone know of a thread, web site or document that has good detailed instructions so I can avoid some basic mistakes and materials?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Try this, aionta....
http://www.ehow.com/how_6177584_make-ho-scale-trees.html


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks that helps as usual I was trying to make this harder than it needed to be !


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* I thought that was understood, in model railroading!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Check it out!*

Hey Aionta,
Did you check out the "How To" thread about making tree's? I am experimenting with different garden vegetation that when dried out looks like a tree......my wife called it something but ,well, I forgot(I already know what Sedum is(Nov. 2009 MRR). Can I ask what you are making or what kind of trees are you making?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*making trees*

I want to make a few 'up close' trees for the from of a mountain forrest.
Most likely Maple Oak etc .

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks and will add images when I get some done.*

I will add pictures of what I create! so you all can take a look see.

Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

MacDaddy has made some terrific trees, aionta. Finding the sedum is the problem! *L* I've tried to grow it and the plant is still there, but must be a sunshine lover. My backyard is so shady, I have tomato plants over 5 feet tall that are just now finally starting to flower!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As an option along with the discussions above, I made some trees using clumps of pre-packaged lichen (of various shades of green) along with some carefully selected and pruned real winterberry branches. I used hot glue to build up clusters of branch groupings. I don't think they turned out too bad.

TJ


----------

